# Synthestration - HO OPUS Cubase Template



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 2, 2020)

LATEST UPDATE (JAN 2023): Beyond The Storm - demo project for Cubase and Hollywood Orchestra - now updated for OPUS!


======== ORIGINAL POST FROM JULY 2020 =============

Hi all,

Earlier in the week I "re-launched" a website that I've had sitting in my lap for a little while now - *Synthestration.com*
The premise is simple: Project files complete with MIDI, audio stems, mixing and routing, that you can download, explore, and study at your own pace, to see exactly how a 'professional' mock-up can be produced, *and on a budget*.

The first product is the complete Cubase project for *Beyond The Storm -* a cinematic orchestral mock-up using only Eastwest's Hollywood Orchestra Gold, Hollywood Choirs, and Hollywood Harp (all available through Composer Cloud), and stock (or free) plugins. It also includes a full orchestral PDF score, with parts. (I know, I know, that's pretty nerdy. But I personally love listening and following along with the score!)

I'll save the proper sales pitch for another day, but here's the track/project you can get:






Spoiler: Click for Backstory



I first launched Synthestration.com in 2016, after some members here and elsewhere asked me to help them with making mock-ups. I made a few attempts to help over email, but it was clear that there are some concepts and techniques that you simply need to see in action, with the ability to click around and compare results. So, I created an original piece of music with the most common library at the time, to specifically demonstrate various techniques in virtual orchestration and production that even a beginner could use and understand. The project used only one sample library - Eastwest's Symphonic Orchestra Gold - and only used stock plugins that came with their DAW. I made it available for both Cubase and Logic.
I realised once I had made it, that this is exactly the sort of thing I would have killed for when I was getting started.

The ability to take a completed project and dive in, turning over every rock, muting and soloing different tracks, bypassing plugins to hear the difference they make *in realtime*.... has always felt more satisfying to me than watching a series of videos that I forget by the next day.
So, I made it available to purchase online.

ANYWAY, to make a long story slightly shorter... the website was only online for about a year before I took it down and became busy with other things.

Well, it's now been revamped and re-launched, with a new product added and the intention to expand!




My goal with this is to offer more of a "hands on" approach to learning the ins and outs of virtual orchestration, but also to show beginners (and maybe even not-so-beginners), that spending oodles of cash is not a pre-requisite to making music.

This is my first public announcement about it, and I'm interested to hear the VI Control community's thoughts. I do intend on adding more project files that cover other sample libraries and DAWs in the future, as well as other helpful resources, but I've also set up a little suggestion box on the homepage for if you have any specific requests or feedback.

Now stay safe, stay healthy, and let's see if we can get this thread moved to the Drama Zone.

=============

Project files currently available:

Beyond The Storm* - Hollywood Orchestra OPUS/Composer Cloud +*
Symphonic Explorations* - Symphonic Orchestra/Composer Cloud*
Journey to Another World* - The Orchestra*
The Great Zoo Breakout* - Berlin Inspire 1*
The Enchanted* -* *Berlin Inspire 2*
Exploring The Cave* - The Orchestra Complete 2*
The Ryan Thomas Eastwest Template -* Composer Cloud (a variety of EW libraries)*
Secrets of The Forest* - Project SAM's Orchestral Essentials 1 & 2*
Born To Protect *- Metropolis Ark 1*
Through The Dark Woods* - Metropolis Ark 2*
=============


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 2, 2020)

OMG! What a horrible person you are to take all this time to make these things to share with us!!! I am not thankful at all!!! (Add rude words here)

Hmm. Maybe I should have added some caps lock or something. Doesn't quite look dramatic enough. Thank for doing this. I will definitely take advantage of your kind sharing.


----------



## CT (Jul 3, 2020)

This is awesome, Jay! I think there is a need for practical, interactive, and *reliable* information/tutorials like this, so it's encouraging to see someone providing it.


----------



## JyTy (Jul 3, 2020)

Love it!! Congrats! Any chance to add Logic project for the Beyond The Storm as well in the future?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2020)

JyTy said:


> Love it!! Congrats! Any chance to add Logic project for the Beyond The Storm as well in the future?


Thank you!
A Logic version is possible, but honestly unlikely.
I did originally plan to provide a logic version, however my Mac died during the process of making the cubase version, and now I no longer have a Mac.
The project also ended up making use of cubase-specific features and plugins.

After saying all that, I am in the process of sourcing a Mac so that I can provide more for logic in the future. So I'll see if a translation is doable for Beyond The Storm too.
Thank you for your interest!


----------



## robcs (Jul 3, 2020)

What a brilliant concept! You’ve definitely got to do the Logic versions of your projects 

btw there’s a problem with the PayPal checkout. I was trying to buy your Symphonic Explorations and it won’t let me :(


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 3, 2020)

Great idea. I presume even if you had NONE of the EAST West products, it could still be downloaded and routed to similar libraries ? (albeit the Midi CC information may mean it sounds different to what was conceived )


----------



## rotho (Jul 3, 2020)

looks great! I will be purchasing!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thank you!
> A Logic version is possible, but honestly unlikely.
> I did originally plan to provide a logic version, however my Mac died during the process of making the cubase version, and now I no longer have a Mac.
> The project also ended up making use of cubase-specific features and plugins.
> ...



Unfortunately it seems to be not working - when you try to pay, it says their is a problem , in Paypal.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 3, 2020)

This is perfect, I have the composer cloud so will definitely be taking advantage of this!


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 3, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be not working - when you try to pay, it says their is a problem , in Paypal.


Same here...


----------



## Karma (Jul 3, 2020)

No brainer IMO! Would have gone nuts over something like this when I was first starting out. Hell, I could still use it now 

What really sets this above for me is that the writing & orchestration are fantastic too.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 3, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Great idea. I presume even if you had NONE of the EAST West products, it could still be downloaded and routed to similar libraries ? (albeit the Midi CC information may mean it sounds different to what was conceived )



There is also a "light" version of the project file with disabled instrument/midi tracks, and everything rendered out as audio stems. That way you can still at the very least follow along with the midi and score while playing the session back. You just won't be able to edit it without the instruments obviously


----------



## JyTy (Jul 3, 2020)

Karma said:


> No brainer IMO! Would have gone nuts over something like this when I was first starting out. Hell, I could still use it now
> 
> What really sets this above for me is that the writing & orchestration are fantastic too.



Completely agree! Gonna buy this just so I can study the arrangement and programming a bit more in detail.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thank you!
> A Logic version is possible, but honestly unlikely.
> I did originally plan to provide a logic version, however my Mac died during the process of making the cubase version, and now I no longer have a Mac.
> The project also ended up making use of cubase-specific features and plugins.
> ...



How about a MIDI file with HO in VE Pro?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 3, 2020)

Why is this not available formatted in rolls for my player piano?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2020)

robcs said:


> What a brilliant concept! You’ve definitely got to do the Logic versions of your projects
> 
> btw there’s a problem with the PayPal checkout. I was trying to buy your Symphonic Explorations and it won’t let me :(





Paul Jelfs said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be not working - when you try to pay, it says their is a problem , in Paypal.





Nicola74 said:


> Same here...



Well that's embarrassing!
Thanks a ton for bringing this to my attention.
The PayPal gremlin has now been scared off, and everything is back to working order as far as I can tell.
Feel free to send me a message or use the contact form if you have any more issues.
And thank you!


----------



## robcs (Jul 3, 2020)

All working now!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Great idea. I presume even if you had NONE of the EAST West products, it could still be downloaded and routed to similar libraries ? (albeit the Midi CC information may mean it sounds different to what was conceived )


As @StevenMcDonald alluded to above, every product used is also rendered as an audio stem in the project. That way, if you only own some (or none!) of the products used, you can still hear the project and mute sections just as if you did own them.

For example, if you have Hollywood Orchestra, but NOT Hollywood Choirs, you can simply unmute the Choirs audio stem and still follow along with the project and hear it in full.

As for replacing the tracks with your own sample libraries... you _can _do that, but the results will likely be *very* different to using the libraries the MIDI was programmed for.
But the Audio STEMS will always be there, so you could even compare your version to my version and see which one you like better! (and I'd love to hear the results)


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 3, 2020)

Bought it, and there is a lot of things for me to learn, but why Play 1 and not Play 2  And why Play 2 was used only for Bassoon part while the rest are in Play 1


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Well that's embarrassing!
> Thanks a ton for bringing this to my attention.
> The PayPal gremlin has now been scared off, and everything is back to working order as far as I can tell.
> Feel free to send me a message or use the contact form if you have any more issues.
> And thank you!


Now it works perfectly 
I have the Diamond edition, is there any difference or limitation? Does the Cubase project work anyway?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2020)

*IMPORTANT: *Thanks to @Nicola74, I have received confirmation that the Beyond The Storm project WILL NOT WORK with Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. That is to say, you will receive a prompt to locate Hollywood Orchestra Gold patches when you open the full project, or try to enable the tracks in the Lite project.

I do not own Diamond, but I had (foolishly) assumed that it would work with the Gold patches. Apparently not!

I will start the process soon of getting diamond and making a new version of the project for owners of Hollywood Orchestra Diamond.

Apologies for any inconvenience this causes.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *IMPORTANT: *Thanks to @Nicola74, I have received confirmation that the Beyond The Storm project WILL NOT WORK with Hollywood Orchestra Diamond. That is to say, you will receive a prompt to locate Hollywood Orchestra Gold patches when you open the full project, or try to enable the tracks in the Lite project.
> 
> I do not own Diamond, but I had (foolishly) assumed that it would work with the Gold patches. Apparently not!
> 
> ...


I guess it was good that I decided to start with Symphonic Explorations. It fit more with my sound. And though I thought I bought EWQLSO Platinum, it seems I only got Gold - probably to work with my laptop. I just haven't traveled much for work since I got it. And now that Covid is pretty much stopping all travel, my laptop gets very little use.... So that worked really well! 

It is interesting to see what instruments are doubled and how you get a full sound with minimal instruments playing. I tend to try to put in too much, coming from a piano/pop/rock background. You don't need every instrument to play all the time. I don't use Play too often, so seeing the setup is helpful. 

Thanks for putting this out there. I may pick up the other when you do it in Diamond, as I only have gold brass and strings..... At least so far LOL!


----------



## robcs (Jul 3, 2020)

And I'll pick up Beyond the Storm when you do the Logic version


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Bought it, and there is a lot of things for me to learn, but why Play 1 and not Play 2  And why Play 2 was used only for Bassoon part while the rest are in Play 1


Sorry for the late response Yury, but it took me a while to understand what you meant with "Play 1" and "Play 2".
I now see what you mean though. All of the PLAY instances are using the VST2 plugin instead of VST3 (except for the bassoon, which was an accident).
You raise a good point about which one is more universal and commonly used. I know of one or two people who avoid VST3 plugins where they can because sometimes it causes issues for them. I've never had issues with VST3 but I opted to use VST2 on the assumption that it was more common.
Would you prefer I used VST3 instances? Do you know if that would have a benefit for you or others?


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 4, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sorry for the late response Yury, but it took me a while to understand what you meant with "Play 1" and "Play 2".
> I now see what you mean though. All of the PLAY instances are using the VST2 plugin instead of VST3 (except for the bassoon, which was an accident).
> You raise a good point about which one is more universal and commonly used. I know of one or two people who avoid VST3 plugins where they can because sometimes it causes issues for them. I've never had issues with VST3 but I opted to use VST2 on the assumption that it was more common.
> Would you prefer I used VST3 instances? Do you know if that would have a benefit for you or others?



Thank you for clarifying it. In that case I would just drop play.vst back to vst folder to check the project - it is not a big deal for me.
I tend not to keep vst version if vst3 version provided - I don't remember I've had any issues with vst3 versions recently. And I believe that vst3 might use less resources when not playing and many other goodies. 
I would say that Diamond version of the project would be cool (not only because I am missing Choir Gold while do have Diamond version , but because some people might have mixed versions (as myself), and in Cubase is super easy to import tracks now between projects.


----------



## Buddy (Jul 6, 2020)

Adding another request for a HO Diamond version or at least the patch names you used per track so we can load up the equivalent Diamond patches ourselves. Thanks!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Buddy said:


> Adding another request for a HO Diamond version or at least the patch names you used per track so we can load up the equivalent Diamond patches ourselves. Thanks!


Diamond Version will be up tonight!
However, I've also been informed that simply locating your diamond folder when you get prompted for missing samples will load Diamond Instruments instead of Gold.
But that's a bit of a hassle that I'd rather customers not need to deal with, so hopefully my Diamond version will eliminate that.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 6, 2020)

Very kind and smart business savvy.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 6, 2020)

I purchased both so since I own Hollywood Orchestra Diamond, looking forward to the Diamond update for Beyond the Storm.
Symphonic Explorations works just fine with Symphonic Orchestra Platinum.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 7, 2020)

*DIAMOND NOW SUPPORTED*

Firstly, I appreciate everyone's patience and support for this. Thank you!
Secondly, the project is now Diamond compatible!

There are now 3 project files included with the download:






All Project files have both Gold _and _Diamond instrument tracks available, to allow for a combination of Gold and Diamond instruments to be used. However, the project file you open will determine which tracks are enabled and visible.

If you open the "Beyond The Storm_GOLD" project file, all of the Diamond tracks will be hidden and disabled. Likewise, if you open the DIAMOND project file, all of the Gold tracks will be hidden and disabled.

You can access the hidden tracks by either using the Visibility Configuration menu in the top toolbar to filter the tracks, or you can manually show/hide individual tracks using the visibility list in the left zone.











If you own a combination of Gold and Diamond instruments, then you might want to open the "LITE" project file, which has all tracks disabled by default. That way you don't get any of the "missing samples" errors, and you are able to enable the appropriate tracks for your product versions.

(Diamond tracks are stamped with a "(D)" at the end of the track name.)

Thanks again for all of the feedback I've received so far!


----------



## wbacer (Jul 7, 2020)

Perfect, the updated Diamond version plays back without any issues.
Thank you for the update.


----------



## Nicola74 (Jul 8, 2020)

The Diamond version works perfectly, thanks Jayden, great work!
Waiting for the next One


----------



## Blakus (Jul 8, 2020)

This is damn cool. Nice work, Jayden. I would have killed for something like this when I was starting out!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 8, 2020)

Still waiting for either Logic or VE Pro 7 plus a MIDI file.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 9, 2020)

Great idea ! Picked up both. Needed for so long- hard to find, hit or miss. Well thought out w/ stems, score, etc. I can only hope more of these are coming with the same quality, even if it means from other composers with no marketing outlet and other libraries.

Best,

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 9, 2020)

I just have the EWQL Complete Composer's Collection ("CCC") Gold. How well would this work with these ?

Bob


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 9, 2020)

As everyone mentioned, This is a great and independent way to understanding the inside out of mockups....in many ways like the very old fashion way of pulling a score and independently studying it!

Fantastic job J and Hope to see you succeed with this and with more Mockups.


----------



## robcs (Jul 9, 2020)

And don't forget it's also a fully configured and balanced template that I would have killed for when I started using CC lol


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 9, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> I just have the EWQL Complete Composer's Collection ("CCC") Gold. How well would this work with these ?
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,
Firstly, thanks for purchasing and for your kind words!

From memory, the "CCC" deal was a bundle of 7(?) libraries that you could select and have delivered on a hard-drive. If that's the case, then you'll have to see if you have the correct libraries on your drive.

For clarification, *Beyond The Storm* makes use of the following sample libraries:

Hollywood Strings
Hollywood Brass
Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds
Hollywood Orchestral Percussion
Hollywood Choirs
Hollywood Solo Harp
It was initially made using only Gold editions of each library, but has been updated to now also support Diamond.

*Symphonic Explorations *uses:

Symphonic Orchestra Gold
Now, if you want to open a project that uses products you do not own, it's best to open the "LITE" version, which has all instrument tracks disabled, and you can use the audio stems provided to hear/mute/solo individual sections.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 10, 2020)

You are correct. CCC was an older bundle of 7 libs which included Strings, WW, Brass and Percussion (and 3 more of your choice) on hard drive. What I am uncertain about is how closely they relate to the apparently later "Hollywood" and Symphonic Orchestra versions of the sections. I have a note into Support and hopefully will hear back.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 10, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> You are correct. CCC was an older bundle of 7 libs which included Strings, WW, Brass and Percussion (and 3 more of your choice) on hard drive. What I am uncertain about is how closely they relate to the apparently later "Hollywood" and Symphonic Orchestra versions of the sections. I have a note into Support and hopefully will hear back.


Just heard from EWQL Support. Happy to report the CCC sections are the SAME as the "Hollywood" sections, so I'm, and hopefully others, are good to go !

Best,
Bob


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 10, 2020)

This is such a great initiative! Been looking for exactly this for years. I look forward to additional mockups!


----------



## awaey (Jul 20, 2020)

I purchased both very much appreciated ...long Time I am loking for tutorials like this...really worthed to buy,,


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 20, 2020)

If you get a chance, would love something made with Nucleus.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 20, 2020)

Great writing/mockup to start with!!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 27, 2020)

So, this is incredibly embarrassing, but I've just learnt that the contact form on the website has not been sending any emails through successfully since it was launched. (D'oh!)
My deepest apologies to anybody who tried reaching me through that. Thankfully, I believe I have recovered all messages sent via the form and will address each one as soon as I can. It also looks like some of you took to facebook or this thread to get in touch also, which I'm glad you did!

Oh and uhh.. just so this isn't a _completely_ boring update... There's some more project files on the way, including for .. (pause for dramatic effect) .. Logic!

P.S. thank you all for the encouraging comments, thoughts & feedback so far!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 27, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> So, this is incredibly embarrassing, but I've just learnt that the contact form on the website has not been sending any emails through successfully since it was launched. (D'oh!)
> My deepest apologies to anybody who tried reaching me through that. Thankfully, I believe I have recovered all messages sent via the form and will address each one as soon as I can. It also looks like some of you took to facebook or this thread to get in touch also, which I'm glad you did!
> 
> Oh and uhh.. just so this isn't a _completely_ boring update... There's some more project files on the way, including for .. (pause for dramatic effect) .. Logic!
> ...



Looking forward to the Logic ones. Can I get on an email notification list?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Looking forward to the Logic ones. Can I get on an email notification list?


There's a newsletter signup in the footer of the website, but it looks like you're already on that list, Jay.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 27, 2020)

@Jdiggity1 I just bought this and all I can say is THANK YOU!! This is the type of resource I've wanted for so long and nobody seems to have done it before. Few pieces of initial feedback:

Proximity is blacklisted automatically by Catalina - not sure how to fix that. Perhaps you can suggest a replacement or use something else for subsequent tracks.
The project seemed to reset my Studio Connections for some reason, including the main outs, so took me a sec to figure out why I wasn't hearing anything.
I would love for some sort of walkthrough video that explains your thought process for each section (especially the orchestration and programming). Would definitely pay extra - this is already a steal IMHO.
Really looking forward to additional pieces you make with this concept! Thank you again!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @Jdiggity1 I just bought this and all I can say is THANK YOU!! This is the type of resource I've wanted for so long and nobody seems to have done it before. Few pieces of initial feedback:
> 
> Proximity is blacklisted automatically by Catalina - not sure how to fix that. Perhaps you can suggest a replacement or use something else for subsequent tracks.
> The project seemed to reset my Studio Connections for some reason, including the main outs, so took me a sec to figure out why I wasn't hearing anything.
> ...


Thank you so much for the feedback! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys these sorts of projects.

Good to know about proximity. That's a great shame though, as it's a very handy free plugin. I have recently ordered a mac so that I can provide better support for mac users (due in a couple weeks), so hopefully I can find a good solution for that.
As for the studio connections being reset, I did have an FAQ about that issue, but I think it needs to be stated in the documentation included with the products. I suspect it'll stump a lot of people at first. Thanks!
Regarding a walkthrough video... I'd like to make some of those, and _probably _will. But I do need to get past my own stage-fright for that. Not sure how long that will take...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 27, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys these sorts of projects.
> 
> Good to know about proximity. That's a great shame though, as it's a very handy free plugin. I have recently ordered a mac so that I can provide better support for mac users, so hopefully I can find a good solution for that.
> As for the studio connections being reset, I did have an FAQ about that issue, but I think it needs to be stated in the documentation included with the products. I suspect it'll stump a lot of people at first. Thanks!
> Regarding a walkthrough video... I'd like to make some of those, and _probably _will. But I do need to get past my own stage-fright for that. Not sure how long that will take...



Or in lieu of a video, a text-based walk-through would work too


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 27, 2020)

Couple more thoughts based on how I'm going through the project:
- I've started outlining a chord track at the top to track the main harmonic changes (Dm - Gm, etc)
- I've been using the Notepad and fairly granular markers to write notes about each section and what each instrument / instrument group is doing during the section (Violas in divisi doing an ostinato, flutes doubled by the oboes for the melody, etc), along with programming notes (violins alternating between marcato and staccatissimo articulations, etc)

Perhaps something to include your perspective on for future tracks.

Nice trick is to also turn off the tempo track so you can slow the piece down to help with comprehension of all the elements.

Really enjoying digging into this!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Very excited to announce a collaboration with composer, orchestrator, and sample library demo-writer extraordinaire... Mr. Benny Oschmann!

Benny's been very generous in supplying Synthestration.com with project files and beautifully notated scores to a number of pieces of his, that we will be optimizing and releasing over the coming weeks.

Starting with Benny's official demo for Sonuscore's THE ORCHESTRA - "Journey to Another World", Available now!

​


More info available here: https://www.synthestration.com/product/journey-to-another-world/
Available for Cubase, with a Logic version due next week!

I want to thank everyone who's supported synthestration.com so far, and a very big thanks to Benny for wanting to be a part of it. Keep your eyes peeled for our upcoming products, including more of Benny's top-tier mockups!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Very excited to announce a collaboration with composer, orchestrator, and sample library demo-writer extraordinaire... Mr. Benny Oschmann!
> 
> Benny's been very generous in supplying Synthestration.com with project files and beautifully notated scores to a number of pieces of his, that we will be optimizing and releasing over the coming weeks.
> 
> ...



Sounds great!

This idea, this homepage...I’m surprised EW didn’t think of this themselves as a means to increase sales - and make project files available using all of their sample libraries, not just Hollywood Orchestra. But that’s OT.

I’m curious if even the cheapest of the Cubase packages can be used to open and run your project files. Have you tested this? If it works, then I’ll get it for this purpose.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 3, 2020)

Any chance you'll be making these new projects available using the EW Hollywood Orchestra instead of Sonuscore?


----------



## brek (Aug 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> This idea, this homepage...I’m surprised EW didn’t think of this themselves as a means to increase sales - and make project files available using all of their sample libraries, not just Hollywood Orchestra. But that’s OT.
> 
> I’m curious if even the cheapest of the Cubase packages can be used to open and run your project files. Have you tested this? If it works, then I’ll get it for this purpose.




It will open and run, but due to the limited track count not every track will show up. You also won't get the expression map implementation. 

If you're interested to see how it might work, check out Lorne Balfe's project files. Those are using 95% Spitfire libs, so unless you have them too you won't actually get to hear anything with the projects.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 3, 2020)

BBCSO versions would also be most welcome for future projects!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 3, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> I’m curious if even the cheapest of the Cubase packages can be used to open and run your project files. Have you tested this? If it works, then I’ll get it for this purpose.


All of our projects at the moment exceed the limitations of the cheaper versions of Cubase, with the number of Instrument Tracks and the use of certain plugins such as Frequency and Multiband Compressor, which are only available in Pro. As @brek pointed out, they do still open, but with limited functionality.
We have some upcoming projects that will be compatible with Cubase Artist though.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Any chance you'll be making these new projects available using the EW Hollywood Orchestra instead of Sonuscore?



There are no plans to do that yet. The priority for now is to support a broader range of products. But I might visit that idea in the future.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> BBCSO versions would also be most welcome for future projects!



I'm glad you said that.


----------



## robcs (Aug 3, 2020)

Just a thought, but for those who don't have the right DAW, why not offer a 'score only' package. Or score + each track saved individually as a soundfile that can be loaded into a DAW and used for mixing practice


----------



## CJRC (Aug 6, 2020)

Jay, I have just purchased _Beyond the Storm _and _Symphonic Explorations_. As a Cubase user and Composer Cloud subscriber, this was a dream match. The compositions are fantastic, but the ability to dig into the programming choices, articulations, mixing, fx, and stems, and the level of support detail including pdf overview and score make this a DREAM educational purchase for anyone looking to improve their midi programming. I will definitely be purchasing more of your future products and will be recommending it. Thank you for your time and effort; I hope this really takes off for you.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice I see @Jdiggity1, you added a song by Benny Oschmann! Is there any chance you will be able to do another project file for his piece "The Milky Way Express"?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 13, 2020)

robcs said:


> Just a thought, but for those who don't have the right DAW, why not offer a 'score only' package. Or score + each track saved individually as a soundfile that can be loaded into a DAW and used for mixing practice



That's not a bad idea, and it's one I'm seriously considering, though perhaps slightly different in execution. For example, I can continue to provide stems for orchestral sections or groups of tracks, but I won't be including renders of individual tracks, as that could be classed as 'resampling', particularly with sparse tracks like percussion.



CJRC said:


> Jay, I have just purchased _Beyond the Storm _and _Symphonic Explorations_. As a Cubase user and Composer Cloud subscriber, this was a dream match. The compositions are fantastic, but the ability to dig into the programming choices, articulations, mixing, fx, and stems, and the level of support detail including pdf overview and score make this a DREAM educational purchase for anyone looking to improve their midi programming. I will definitely be purchasing more of your future products and will be recommending it. Thank you for your time and effort; I hope this really takes off for you.



CJRC... THANK YOU! That genuinely means a lot.



Benjamin Duk said:


> Nice I see @Jdiggity1, you added a song by Benny Oschmann! Is there any chance you will be able to do another project file for his piece "The Milky Way Express"?



It's great working with Benny, since he's not only a lovely guy but I've secretly had a musical crush on him for quite some time (don't tell him I said that though).
Excitingly, we do have more Benny projects in the pipeline! I can't say for sure yet whether The Milky Way Express will make its way into the store, but I'll definitely keep your suggestion in mind!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 13, 2020)

PRODUCT UPDATES

*https://www.synthestration.com/product/journey-to-another-world/ (JOURNEY TO ANOTHER WORLD)* (by Benny Oschmann):
- Now available for Logic Pro!!
- Cubase project has been updated with flexible routing setup for easy simultaneous STEM printing















*SYMPHONIC EXPLORATIONS**:*
- Logic Project has been updated to include audio stems, Articulation Maps, better routing configuration for easy STEM printing, simplified track layout with no confusing track names(!), and a better mix!






You can use your existing download links to access these updates.

- J


----------



## robcs (Aug 13, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> PRODUCT UPDATES
> 
> *https://www.synthestration.com/product/journey-to-another-world/ (JOURNEY TO ANOTHER WORLD)* (by Benny Oschmann):
> - Now available for Logic Pro!!
> - Cubase project has been updated with flexible routing setup for easy simultaneous STEM printing



well, I know where I’m heading next after this page. Dammit, stop making things for me to buy  (just kidding - keep these Logic projects coming!)



> *SYMPHONIC EXPLORATIONS**:*
> - Logic Project has been updated to include audio stems, Articulation Maps, better routing configuration for easy STEM printing, simplified track layout with no confusing track names(!), and a better mix!



Fab! I’ll download the updated files at the same time. It’s been great exploring the ‘first edition’.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh wow. Just now seeing this. I'm also a HUGE fan of Benny Oschmann's work. I don't have 'The Orchestra' but tempted to purchase anyway. Does this project use the arpeggiators and envelopes in 'The Orchestra' or is all MIDI played in note for note? My thought is that I could take the project file and try to replicate it with the libraries I own.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 13, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Oh wow. Just now seeing this. I'm also a HUGE fan of Benny Oschmann's work. I don't have 'The Orchestra' but tempted to purchase anyway. Does this project use the arpeggiators and envelopes in 'The Orchestra' or is all MIDI played in note for note? My thought is that I could take the project file and try to replicate it with the libraries I own.


There is one track that uses an Animated Orchestra preset. The rest are a mixture of 'standard' and keyswitched instruments.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 13, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> There is one track that uses an Animated Orchestra preset. The rest are a mixture of 'standard' and keyswitched instruments.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2020)

I just downloaded Symphonic Explorations. I have always been a Hollywood Orchestra guy, and never Wally bothered with the older Symphonic Orchestra, but this has me thinking about that, really sounds good.

On the other hand, when I hit play, int a short while, I see the stereo output going into the red, which should never be allowed in Logic Pro, so shame one you Jay


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2020)

OK. I am curious as to how this is working. As we see in this pic, with Trumpet 1, you have 3 keyswitch instruments, assigned to MIDI channels 1-3, with only 3 articulation IDS for Sustain, Expressive and Staccato but with no MIDI channel assigned in the Articulation Set. And there are three tracks that are flowing through the same instance of Play, but all are assigned to MIDI channel All. Looking at the regions in the Event List, I do see MIDI channels 1-3 in the different regions as well as keyswiotch notes for the keyswitched instruments. but how are you doing this I n real time? Or aren't you, instead doing some of it it after the fact? 

I do frankly wish you didn't use any keyswitch patches. With Articulation IDs, there really isn't any need to anymore in my view. Keyswitch notes don't chase the way Articulation IDs do and I just don't want to employ them ever again. 

But ithis is very cleverly executed and sounds spiffy, no doubt. So kudos.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> OK. I am curious as to how this is working. As we see in this pic, with Trumpet 1, you have 3 keyswitch instruments, assigned to MIDI channels 1-3, with only 3 articulation IDS for Sustain, Expressive and Staccato but with no MIDI channel assigned in the Articulation Set. And there are three tracks that are flowing through the same instance of Play, but all are assigned to MIDI channel All. Looking at the regions in the Event List, I do see MIDI channels 1-3 in the different regions as well as keyswitch notes for the keyswitched instruments. but how are you doing this I n real time? Or aren't you, instead doing some of it it after the fact?
> 
> I do frankly wish you didn't use any keyswitch patches. With Articulation IDs, there really isn't any need to anymore in my view. Keyswitch notes don't chase the way Articulation IDs do and I just don't want to employ them ever again.
> 
> But this is very cleverly executed and sounds spiffy, no doubt. So kudos.


Thanks for giving it a spin, Jay! 

I'll be honest, I don't think those keyswitch notes should be there anymore... (A remnant of the old way the project was set up).
But since you said it was cleverly executed, I think I'll pretend it's all intentional!

(Thanks for pointing it out. I'll give the project another pass and update the download links tonight)


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 15, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thanks for giving it a spin, Jay!
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't think those keyswitch notes should be there anymore... (A remnant of the old way the project was set up).
> But since you said it was cleverly executed, I think I'll pretend it's all intentional!
> ...



I am thinking about spending some time with it replacing the KS patches with separate articulations and editing the Articulation Sets.

If I really get curious I may try swapping out EWQLSO for Hollywood Orchestra where possible, but of course QLSO has more size choices which you have made use of.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 7, 2020)

NEW PROJECT FILES

*THE GREAT ZOO BREAKOUT*
By Benny Oschmann
- For Orchestral Tools' *Berlin Inspire 1*
- Available for both Cubase and Logic
- Optimized for use with stock plugins
- Separate projects for Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6













*THE ENCHANTED*
By Benny Oschmann
- For Orchestral Tools' *Berlin Inspire 2*
- Available for both Cubase and Logic
- Optimized for use with stock plugins
- Separate projects for Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6













Both products include a full PDF Concert score provided by Benny Oschmann, as well as printed audio stems.






Both products are available at 15% each, or you can https://synthestration.com/product/berlin-inspire-bundle (buy the BUNDLE) for 25% off - Sale ends September 20


----------



## Beans (Sep 7, 2020)

I really enjoyed digging into the EWHO Diamond (+ other stuff) project. I learned a few tricks and have merged your ideas on structuring the project and outputs with my old methods. 

Good stuff!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 7, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> NEW PROJECT FILES
> 
> *THE GREAT ZOO BREAKOUT*
> By Benny Oschmann
> ...


I ordered both (and the EWHO a couple weeks back). I have a grump: for the future can you PLEASE ditch the .RAR files. Both Mac and Windows require a separate download. With .ZIP on Win 10 you right-click and zip it, and we right click and expand it, done. Your support page says: _"...but is preferred over ZIP by many sample library developers and distributors of large digital downloads, as it compresses files more efficiently and effectively"._ Actually these files are very small, little over 100MB which is nothing in 2020, so a slightly larger ZIP file won't make any real difference. I have to go hunt again to find the utility to unpack the RARs now, I don't leave that stuff installed.

Just my $.02... pulling back 30,000 feet these projects are off-the-chart awesome, really nothing like it out there for us budding noisemakers!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 7, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I ordered both (and the EWHO a couple weeks back). I have a grump: for the future can you PLEASE ditch the .RAR files.



Yes.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 7, 2020)

now you're shaking down demo writers for project files?

I like it, keep up the good work.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh man, I got both projects wired up properly to Berlin Inspire 1 & 2, and having these pieces fully programmed to analyze is simply amazing, I’m going bonkers. Seeing how actual instruments (and articulations) are entered in from both a DAW programming and an orchestration standpoint is tremendous... we can watch all the walkthroughs we want as noobs, nothing beats having a full project in your hands composed and programmed by a seasoned composer. Getting to analyze how a section is laid out (meaning only winds or brass, etc) is another huge one. And I’m seeing advanced things in Cubase that I wasn’t aware of yet. Mega thanks to the Synthestration folks for doing this, wow. Even if we have to wrangle RAR files. 

BTW, when I first posted this I failed to mention @bennyoschmann who actually _composed _these awesome pieces for OT as audio demos... I lost count how many times I listened to them. And now the composer agrees to make the projects available? Seriously? Very cool, very much appreciated!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 9, 2020)

Actually, I had one small download issue with one project, and Customer Service replied in under an hour with a link to the download I needed. And it was a ZIP file!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks great with the follow ups.

Can we get some complex metric modulation, Stravinsky style changes in tempo and time signature and maybe the Verta shimmering effect and such. Also Williams style where he changes time signature. As complex stuff as possible so we can steal them. 

Anyway this idea is brilliant and it will turn into a goldmine. Congrats.


----------



## JohnA (Sep 10, 2020)

I would be very happy to see similar using Spitfire Lyndhurst libraries (sure there are many others who would like it too).


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 10, 2020)

Think about it @Jdiggity1 you... Blaney.... $$$$$$$$$$$$

*paul thompson emote*


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow. What a great reminder of how good Inspire 1 can sound. I really think that ensemble woodwind patch is a hidden gem. This was an easy spend and I learned some neat techniques.


----------



## madfloyd (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow, I've always wished for something like this but I'm a Studio One user. I bought Cubase and spent over a year struggling with it and never got anywhere so finally through in the towel and went back to Studio One. 

If you ever get ambitious enough to make a Studio One version I'd be a customer... 

Also would love to see BBC Orchestra since that's also what I use. 

Of course I don't expect to see any of this, but couldn't resist hoping out loud.


----------



## Josh Richman (Sep 16, 2020)

Spitfire Audio products (maybe BBC Orchestra) in Logic please.


----------



## Beans (Sep 16, 2020)

Josh Richman said:


> Spitfire Audio products (maybe BBC Orchestra) in Logic please.



BBCSO, Eric Whitacre, and LABS?

(Cubase, always!)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 16, 2020)

Another vote for BBCSO and more using Hollywood Orchestra please! 🙏


----------



## Beans (Sep 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> and more using Hollywood Orchestra please! 🙏



The last one for EWHO totally helped me tweak my template and nab a few tricks on articulations or CC drawing, but I suppose another EWHO project in a different style could offer even more.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Another vote for BBCSO and more using Hollywood Orchestra please! 🙏



Since you are using OT, I'd love to see things with their full products like Berlin Strings.


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 17, 2020)

I bought the *Beyond the Storm* project and I'm so glad I did. I'm a beginner, I didn't know how to approach EWHO and this gives me a bunch of ideas. Moreover, I learned a lot about grouping instruments, stems, etc. Very recommended.


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 29, 2020)

If I don't own any of the virtual instruments (I don't have any EW) would it still make sense for me to get it?


----------



## awaey (Sep 29, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> If I don't own any of the virtual instruments (I don't have any EW) would it still make sense for me to get it?


yes you need , y ? very very good Template to work with plus they give professional way to work with any sample library and any plugin you have ..


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 29, 2020)

A vote for Benny Oschmann's "Born to Protect", "The Adventures Of Captain Tom" and "Where It All Ends" Orchestral Tools project files


----------



## PeterN (Sep 29, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> If I don't own any of the virtual instruments (I don't have any EW) would it still make sense for me to get it?



I got one of those that I did not have the virtual instruments for. Did not have the patience to figure out what is what - a number of the tracks had abbreviated names related to the specific library. If you have time to figure out a number of abbreviations without a cheat sheet, then its probably fine. Im too impatient and time is short. Anyway this concept is great, but from own experience, I would recommend you have the specific library its designed for (until a cheat sheet is available - if that even works). One can assume this will grow and soon theres plenty to choose from.


----------



## Fox (Oct 3, 2020)

@Jdiggity1, just grabbed Journey to Another World and looking forward to it. Should be extremely educational for me. I've just started diving into the Logic file, and I knew I didn't have EW Spaces I, but I was still hoping to see the verb settings, and I'd thought I read that where had employed third-party plugins like spaces, you provide a de-activated native plugin with similar settings. Did I misunderstand?

Thanks for the help!

-Fox


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thanks for giving it a spin, Jay!
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't think those keyswitch notes should be there anymore... (A remnant of the old way the project was set up).
> But since you said it was cleverly executed, I think I'll pretend it's all intentional!
> ...



What happened to that update? Did I miss it?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Fox said:


> @Jdiggity1...I've just started diving into the Logic file, and I knew I didn't have EW Spaces I, but I was still hoping to see the verb settings, and I'd thought I read that where had employed third-party plugins like spaces, you provide a de-activated native plugin with similar settings. Did I misunderstand?



Hiya Fox,
I've just updated the Logic project to include an instance of ChromaVerb for every Spaces instance, with custom settings to closely match what Spaces was doing. Your existing download links have been updated to reflect this. I also threw a screenshot of the reverb settings into the Quickstart guide for reference. 



Ashermusic said:


> What happened to that update? Did I miss it?


You didn't miss anything. Unfortunately 'life' got in the way of that one. It's still on my To-do list though, there's just no ETA at the moment. Busy times.


----------



## Fox (Oct 3, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hiya Fox,
> I've just updated the Logic project to include an instance of ChromaVerb for every Spaces instance, with custom settings to closely match what Spaces was doing. Your existing download links have been updated to reflect this. I also threw a screenshot of the reverb settings into the Quickstart guide for reference.



Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 4, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You didn't miss anything. Unfortunately 'life' got in the way of that one. It's still on my To-do list though, there's just no ETA at the moment. Busy times.



well, phooey, I say.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 12, 2020)

The sleepless nights with @Ashermusic 's "phooey" repeating over and over in my head simply became too much to handle, so I've updated the *Symphonic Explorations* project files.
Among other minor changes, the routing was revised to be a bit 'cleaner' and to fix a little duplication mistake that was causing the master output to "go into the red". Keyswitch tracks still remain, but have been tidied to eliminate redundant keyswitch trigger notes, etc. Cubase version has been updated to use the VST3 version of PLAY, and both Logic and Cubase versions now include a PDF Quickstart guide and PLAY instrument presets for every instance of PLAY. More details are in the changelog document included in the download.

OH and for those that haven't seen... our latest project file from Benny Oschmann is currently on sale for a little bit longer!







*Exploring the Cave *is an official demo track for Best Service's The Orchestra Complete 2 by Sonuscore, and benny has once again been gracious enough to share his project and full PDF score for study. Available for Logic, Cubase, and as a "MIDI Stems & Score" bundle for importing into your own DAW.

And with this new product comes a new bundle! Add *Journey To Another World* to your cart along with Exploring The Cave for our "The Orchestra bundle" pricing. All previous owners of Journey To Another World automatically receive an additional discount towards Exploring the Cave. Just make sure you're logged in to see your price.

More projects 'round the bend!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks J.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 14, 2020)

I have spent more time now with this, and with all due respect to Jdiggity, this does not sound nearly as good as it could. There are several reasons, but here are two:

Although I am on record as saying true legato is overused and not always the best choice, in a number of spots here an HO instrument with it would have been a better choice than the QLSO choice. I can bounce out soloed examples.

There is no host automation, only MIDI CC riding, and with judicious use of the former, this could be _much_ more dramatic, especially in the transitions from section to section of the piece.

This is of course highly subjective and in no way meant to be disrespectful of a good effort, but while it is impressive on first listen, IMHO, it fares less well on repeated listenings.


----------



## CT (Oct 14, 2020)

Just want to say again how great it is to see someone like Jdiggity1 taking the time to do this stuff! There sure is a lot of noise out there on this subject, so it's heartening when a reliably knowledgeable person makes themselves available for others to learn from.

I know that if I go down the EW road when their big updates roll around soon, I'll be grabbing a few of these to help acquaint myself with that world.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 14, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I have spent more time now with this, and with all due respect to Jdiggity, this does not sound nearly as good as it could. There are several reasons, but here are two:
> 
> Although I am on record as saying true legato is overused and not always the best choice, in a number of spots here an HO instrument with it would have been a better choice than the QLSO choice. I can bounce out soloed examples.
> 
> ...


If i'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be a QLSO only project, so he's had to make the best of what he's got. I'm sure he's well aware there's countless better options for legato out there. As for the host automation, that's probably a choice he's made to make it easier to use in different DAW's. But in general for people trying to output their best work, those are good tips.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 14, 2020)

Indeed - I believe the point of these projects is not to use a variety of libraries, each specialized in their own domain, to create the most perfect sounding mockup but instead to use a single, easy to acquire, popular whole orchestra library per project to showcase not only what you can do in terms of sound, but (I think more importantly) to showcase MIDI programming, composition, and orchestration techniques that can be studied by the buyer.

And for that, I'm very grateful this exists!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 14, 2020)

Guffy said:


> If i'm not mistaken, it was supposed to be a QLSO only project, so he's had to make the best of what he's got. I'm sure he's well aware there's countless better options for legato out there. As for the host automation, that's probably a choice he's made to make it easier to use in different DAW's. But in general for people trying to output their best work, those are good tips.




Ah, then I retract my criticism of the patch choices, but not the lack of host automation


----------



## Rtomproductions (Oct 16, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, then I retract my criticism of the patch choices, but not the lack of host automation



Just curious, but why do you see this as a problem--specifically with East West instruments? I try to avoid volume automation whenever possible, but am interested in your reasoning here.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 16, 2020)

Rtomproductions said:


> Just curious, but why do you see this as a problem--specifically with East West instruments? I try to avoid volume automation whenever possible, but am interested in your reasoning here.



Because I believe you can get a better end result, whether it's EW, Kontakt, or any other. Not _instead_ of MIDI cc, but in addition to. And of course Track automation can be converted to Region automation and vice-versa.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Because I believe you can get a better end result, whether it's EW, Kontakt, or any other. Not _instead_ of MIDI cc, but in addition to. And of course Track automation can be converted to Region automation and vice-versa.


Fair point about the track automation, Jay. My HO project (Beyond The Storm) uses quite a bit of it, mainly to keep things balanced as the arrangement gets more or less dense. And to those reading all this, I also encourage you to experiment with volume automation in your own mockups (CC or otherwise).

Symphonic Explorations is very much "beginner oriented", primarily a way of offering a sort of 'shortcut' for beginners who are not quite sure where to start. The thinking behind it was to lay out a bunch of useful tracks as a template that they can start using right away for their own music. It deliberately includes various track types (Keyswitched, MIDI tracks, Multi-timbral, etc.) as a way of demonstrating the different options available. The music itself was merely a way to demonstrate what each track can be used for, and how. Admittedly, the project and piece were made quite a long time ago, but my guess is that I chose not to include track automation as that can defeat the purpose of a "ready to use template".

Beyond The Storm is more 'production focused', but as such it has been much more complicated to translate to another DAW, since the production and mix was entirely designed around Cubase's features and toolset, host automation being only one of the 'complications'.


----------



## tebling (Oct 16, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> A vote for Benny Oschmann's "Born to Protect", "The Adventures Of Captain Tom" and "Where It All Ends" Orchestral Tools project files



I did a mockup of "Born To Protect", and I'm happy to make the Cubase project file available if it's at all interesting. It's certainly not of the caliber of Benny's original though!






Somewhat Inclined To Protect (Metropolis Ark 1)


I bought Metropolis Ark 1 primarily on the strength of @bennyoschmann's spectacular work, Born To Protect. So I decided that Benny would be my guide to the library and a mentor for orchestration, and embarked on a journey to recreate some of the magic from that track, using only MA1. After...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 16, 2020)

Jdiggity1 I am not at my computer but let me give a specific example that I think I remember. Near the beginning there is a piccolo or flute prerecorded run that is part of a KS patch? If you solo it, it doesn’t pop at all like it should, because the run was recorded with no crescendo or timbre change. It is one MIDI note at one velocity. Now if you used host automation to create a dramatic crescendo and automated the EQ to get a little more shrill, it would be more effective. There are a number of those kind of elements that would be helped similarly. It’s a pain in the ass and it takes time but it makes a significant difference in the end result.

But I take your point that it is for beginners and as such, it’s quite well done.


----------



## william81723 (Oct 21, 2020)

The project is for EWHO Gold user. Can I use EWHO GOLDX?


----------



## RonV (Oct 21, 2020)

william81723 said:


> The project is for EWHO Gold user. Can I use EWHO GOLDX?


I used it fine with EWHO GoldX. The project won't use the close mics that are extra with GoldX, but that's not a problem.


----------



## william81723 (Oct 21, 2020)

RonV said:


> I used it fine with EWHO GoldX. The project won't use the close mics that are extra with GoldX, but that's not a problem.


This is helpful!!!Thank you~


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend?
I have not once in my life gone out specifically to buy donuts, until today. And my car battery was dead.
A sign from the gods?
Anyway...

*** NEW PRODUCT ALERT ***

Synthestration.com is thrilled to bring you a `F R E S H` new collaboration with a name many of us will already be familiar with - Ryan Thomas of @Rtomproductions
Ryan has brought to the community a number of tutorial videos in the form of "One-Minute Tips" and long-form walkthroughs for Eastwest/Quantum Leap, and now he's gone ahead and cooked up something special for us..... the
*RT EASTWEST TEMPLATE** - a comprehensive template for Logic Pro*, with instruments hand-picked from Eastwest's catalogue of sample libraries by Ryan himself. 
[EDIT: As noted a few posts below this one, this is the same template Ryan used for *all* of the one-minute tips tutorial videos (except for the gospel choirs one)]
But he didn't stop at just making a template pre-loaded with instruments, routing, plugins and effects... the template doubles as the project file to Ryan's official demo for Hollywood Choirs, "Dragons and Fairies".
So just like our other products, you get all of the MIDI data that was used for that official demo.













The template is preconfigured using only stock plugins and EW Spaces II, for maximum compatibility.
The libraries used include Hollywood Orchestra / Hollywood Harp / QL Pianos / EWQL Symphonic Orchestra / Hollywood Choirs / EWQL Symphonic Choirs / Goliath / Ra / Silk / Stormdrum 2 / Stormdrum 3, and there is version for Composer Cloud (Gold) as well as Composer Cloud Plus (Diamond/Platinum).

And for the sugary glaze on top, Ryan has provided a detailed behind-the-scenes look at this project file, and his compositional approach to *Dragons and Fairies: *




The RT Eastwest Template will available at an introductory price of $24.65 until November 2nd.

CHECK IT OUT HERE

🍩


----------



## aria250m (Oct 25, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend?
> I have not once in my life gone out specifically to buy donuts, until today. And my car battery was dead.
> A sign from the gods?
> Anyway...
> ...



This is very awesome! I know it’s new but any chance for a cubase version?

BTW very happy with my purchase of Beyond!


----------



## PeterN (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello Synthestration,

Would you mind adding information on projects how many tracks they are.


----------



## exilio (Oct 26, 2020)

Great stuff! Thanks for all


----------



## Rtomproductions (Oct 26, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend?
> I have not once in my life gone out specifically to buy donuts, until today. And my car battery was dead.
> A sign from the gods?
> Anyway...
> ...




To add onto this, I'll note that **ALL** of the one minute CC tips were done in this template with only minor tweaks, so if anyone was interested in that template, well, this is the one. The only tip that doesn't use this template is the Gospel piece, for obvious reasons


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 26, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I dislike the piece, musically, but it's well executed.


You’re such a charmer, Jay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 26, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> You’re such a charmer, Jay.



You are right, the comment was unnecessary. I shouldn’t need to write everything I think, sorry everyone.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 26, 2020)

Rtomproductions said:


> To add onto this, I'll note that **ALL** of the one minute CC tips were done in this template with only minor tweaks, so if anyone was interested in that template, well, this is the one. The only tip that doesn't use this template is the Gospel piece, for obvious reasons



Ryan, not sure if you go through your philosophy on this in your video, but I noticed you have legato, KS, and shorts patches for strings - what do you use the KS patches for and do you mix these three differently? Have you tried using articulation maps and program changes to combine everything into a single track per instrument?


----------



## Rtomproductions (Oct 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ryan, not sure if you go through your philosophy on this in your video, but I noticed you have legato, KS, and shorts patches for strings - what do you use the KS patches for and do you mix these three differently? Have you tried using articulation maps and program changes to combine everything into a single track per instrument?



Yeah, there's a few reasons things are like they are. In general, they just don't give me the control I want. For example, when using a small piece of a legato note to trigger the transition into a short, I can only do that using two discreet tracks (at least as far as I know).

And yes, I like to mix different articulations differently sometimes. So yeah, I guess you could say I'm a bit of a control freak. Besides that, I'm not sure the articulation sets would end up saving me time anyway. Having to go through and assign each note an articulation seems like it'd be more trouble than it's worth, and with TV jobs especially I just don't have that kind of time. I could be wrong about this as I've never really explored the articulation sets much.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 26, 2020)

But keyswitches need to see the keyswitch note to chase the articulations properly, which is a huge disadvantage when editing, as you don’t always hear the correct articulation.

And you don’t have to enter them for each note,you can play them in real time, just like keyswitching.

I never want to go back to regular keyswitches personally, and I don’t recommend it to my clients.


----------



## Rtomproductions (Oct 27, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> But keyswitches need to see the keyswitch note to chase the articulations properly, which is a huge disadvantage when editing, as you don’t always hear the correct articulation.
> 
> And you don’t have to enter them for each note,you can play them in real time, just like keyswitching.
> 
> I never want to go back to regular keyswitches personally, and I don’t recommend it to my clients.



That's great! I'm glad you found a workflow that works for ya


----------



## Rtomproductions (Oct 27, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Please don't misunderstand, I think you do a _terrific_ job on the EW videos, really good. Let me, however, send you my HO template with the Articulation ID sets approach, so that you never have to worry about Logic needing to see a keyswitch note to play the right articulation. I think you will dig it.



I use key switches for a number of other reasons, one of which is to indicate to my orchestrators when I'm changing articulations and what articulation I'm changing to. I provide them with a list of key switch "keys" for the various patches. Half the stuff I write goes to live orchestra, so it's not a functionality I can afford to live without.

That said, sure. Send it on over! But I would suggest that if we want to continue the conversation about your template and articulation sets vs. keyswitches, it's probably best not to do it in another industry partner's commercial announcement page advertising their Logic templates


----------



## jsmusic (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi guys, can you pls help me? Im having trouble when purchasing. The site always says my card was declined.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 8, 2020)

jsmusic said:


> Hi guys, can you pls help me? Im having trouble when purchasing. The site always says my card was declined.


Hi @jsmusic , from looking at the logs, I believe you got this sorted out? (Thank you!)
EDIT: I see you've connected with us on facebook. I'll continue there.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 7, 2020)

*** NEW PRODUCT ALERT ***

I hope some of you took advantage of Project SAM's recent sales, because composer @BlackCoyote is here to show us just how capably versatile their "eNtRy-LeVeL" libraries can be.

*Secrets of The Forest *is made exclusively with *Orchestral Essentials 1* and *Orchestral Essentials 2*, and uses stock plugins only.
And we've made the project file available for Cubase (compatible with Cubase Artist!) and Logic Pro X.



It might start off curiously sweet, but be prepared for a rather epic climax!

"But what if I only own _one _of the Orchestral Essentials libraries?" - Don't worry, we gotchu...
The project has been set up in a way that you can simply enable the tracks for the library you DO have, and use audio STEMs for the library you DON'T have.


















Oh and to make the whole thing that much sweeter, it's included in our current "Post-Black Friday over indulgence holiday sale!", where *everything storewide is* *20% off*. No need for a coupon, i've already done the work for you.

Check it out HERE


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 7, 2020)

Hoping for that BBCSO project soon...


----------



## aria250m (Dec 7, 2020)

Beyond the Storm has really been helpful to study how you laid out the group tracks,
ks, routing, eq'ing, etc. Also, being able to compare notation to the MIDI! Hopefully there will be more with libraries I have in the future, keep it up!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, if I only have HO strings, brass and percussion (diamond) + spaces II is RT eastwest template a good investment? What I’m looking for is a good starting point for starting to write fast without spending too much time trying to get a good sound 

-Rami


----------



## awaey (Dec 13, 2020)

I purchased my Self seriously very good Template for understanding how to use EW and How to correct the way to work with big Template , to many details for all section .
now I need to buy Project sam Essential 1,2 as will ..


----------



## bachader (Dec 13, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *** NEW PRODUCT ALERT ***
> 
> I hope some of you took advantage of Project SAM's recent sales, because composer @BlackCoyote is here to show us just how capably versatile their "eNtRy-LeVeL" libraries can be.
> 
> ...




Great effort! Thank you for this initiative. Although, those with the right DAW will benefit the most, you are offering many things (balanced template, score notation, Midi CC programming, mastering etc.) that can be useful to those with any DAW. Here are a few questions:

1. Are the templates volume balanced with midi track volume or induvidual VST mixer volume? For instance, can the balanced template in Beyond the Storm be translated to any other DAW with the information contained in midi file?

2. How can the mixing/mastering (reverb, compression, proximity, eq etc.) be translated to any other DAW when only midi is available?

Best.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 13, 2020)

EwigWanderer said:


> Hi, if I only have HO strings, brass and percussion (diamond) + spaces II is RT eastwest template a good investment? What I’m looking for is a good starting point for starting to write fast without spending too much time trying to get a good sound
> 
> -Rami


Hi Rami,
I'm sure @Rtomproductions can confirm, but I believe this is exactly the reason he created the template and uses it for his own composition and film scoring work.
The beauty of all of the products we offer, is that there are audio and/or video examples to demonstrate the exact sound you can expect from the files. So if you like the sound in the demos, then you'll like the sound of the template!



bachader said:


> Great effort! Thank you for this initiative. Although, those with the right DAW will benefit the most, you are offering many things (balanced template, score notation, Midi CC programming, mastering etc.) that can be useful to those with any DAW. Here are a few questions:
> 
> 1. Are the templates volume balanced with midi track volume or induvidual VST mixer volume? For instance, can the balanced template in Beyond the Storm be translated to any other DAW with the information contained in midi file?
> 
> ...



Good questions.
And the answer is.... it varies!
First and foremost, the purpose of our products is to offer an insight into how a specific piece of music was made, and the different approaches one can take to achieving that.

Using *Beyond The Storm* as an example - that project is dependent on the mix and production techniques used in the Cubase project file, as the natural sound of Hollywood Orchestra was manipulated quite a bit in order to achieve a more modern and hyped production aesthetic.
It is mixed at the project level, and not using CC7. As such, the MIDI would not translate very successfully to another DAW without trying to duplicate the mix settings and plugins.





_(Beyond The Storm - you can see that there are in fact quite a few plugins being used, as well as a customized mix with the faders)_

However, Benny Oschmann's projects such as *Journey to Another World *or *The Great Zoo Breakout* do in fact translate well to other DAWs, as he balances and mixes using CC7 in the MIDI. They were composed as official demos for the libraries being used, so they are very true to their out-of-the-box sound.
There is still some minimal processing, but as far as volume balance goes, that information is retained when translating to a different DAW.





_(The Great Zoo Breakout - the faders are all still at zero, with very few plugins needed, as the orchestration and MIDI takes care of the balance)_

As for your second question, the actual process of *accurately *translating a project to another DAW will again depend on how the original project was set up. Some DAWs will use different pan laws by default, their reverbs will sound very different, and they may even lack certain types of plugins altogether, so it can be tricky to achieve the exact same result. Though you should always be able to get close! Even my own projects will sound slightly different in the Logic version than it does in the Cubase version.
We don't currently include instructions on how to recreate a mix in a different DAW, simply because each DAW would require a different set of instructions. Instead, I'd prefer to keep expanding on the number of DAWs we currently support. Slowly but surely...


----------



## Rtomproductions (Dec 15, 2020)

EwigWanderer said:


> Hi, if I only have HO strings, brass and percussion (diamond) + spaces II is RT eastwest template a good investment? What I’m looking for is a good starting point for starting to write fast without spending too much time trying to get a good sound
> 
> -Rami



I mean, I'm a bit biased of course but the session includes many more instruments than are used in the demo as it's basically my own template that I use for creating the East West product demos (with some minor modification to maximize compatibility with others' systems of course).

It's not neutered or watered down; I literally opened the demo session, worked on the mix a bit (the actual demo was written a couple years ago, so I made my mix reflect my current mix standards), switched out the 3rd party plugins for their stock Logic counterparts, streamlined some of the routing, and hit "save."

I'd feel perfectly comfortable scoring a film with that template.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 3, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> *** NEW PRODUCT ALERT ***
> 
> I hope some of you took advantage of Project SAM's recent sales, because composer @BlackCoyote is here to show us just how capably versatile their "eNtRy-LeVeL" libraries can be.
> 
> ...



Got this today and its reeeaaally helpful. Shows also how fantastic it can sound with all the usage of the internal cubase-plugins  👍 P.S.: Loads flawless in Cubase 11


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 11, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> LATEST RELEASE: *Secrets of The Forest* for Orchestral Essentials 1 & 2, by Black Coyote
> 
> Full Post here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-orchestral-essentials-1-2.95405/post-4709459
> 
> ...



bought the beyond the storm project, loaded it, and BOOM error.. it tries to load the HWO patches but says it cannot find it.






and the sequence itself:




It's like the plugin is renamed towards an instrument of HWO, instead of play.?

note: i don't have the harp or the hollywood choir though, so they won't load ofcourse.. but HWO patches itself SHOULD load nonetheless

Anyway...it's weird.
In a plain empty project i can load them (hwo patches) up just fine.




Also i have bought a template for HWO Diamond, somewhere, and that works flawlessly (everything loads, has the right balance/panning/EQ and additional cubase stock fx plugins loaded on the channels) without any problem.

Not sure if it's Cubase PRO 10.5 (which i use) and the project made in Cubase 8.5 (compatibility?)
on the other hand the template i bought is also made with a pre 10 version (cubase 9 i believe)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 11, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> bought the beyond the storm project, loaded it, and BOOM error.. it tries to load the HWO patches but says it cannot find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rogier, thanks for purchasing the product!
The issue here is that the project is trying to load the VST2 version of the Play plugin, which does not appear to be installed on your system. You have the VST3 version installed.

Quickest way to fix this is to reinstall PLAY with the VST2 option checked (you can have both installed).

I'll work towards replacing the plugin with the VST3 version for a future update.
Hope this helps!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 12, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hi Rogier, thanks for purchasing the product!
> The issue here is that the project is trying to load the VST2 version of the Play plugin, which does not appear to be installed on your system. You have the VST3 version installed.
> 
> Quickest way to fix this is to reinstall PLAY with the VST2 option checked (you can have both installed).
> ...


Yes, it was what you suggested: vst3 vs vst2 version of the plugin.
Thank you very much!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 23, 2021)

@Jdiggity1 A quiet few months - are more projects in the works? Perhaps something with BBCSO?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 24, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> @Jdiggity1 A quiet few months - are more projects in the works? Perhaps something with BBCSO?


Apologies for the silence, but yes - new projects are indeed in the works! Including some more incredible demo project files and scores from Benny Oschmann!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Things have been a little quiet in here for a while, so let's change that...
with the release of a new project file for one of the LOUDest sample libraries in existence - *Metropolis Ark 1!*











Born To Protect - Synthestration


Complete project file for the official demo to Metropolis Ark 1 - Born To Protect, by Benny Oschmann. Available for Cubase Pro, Logic Pro, and Studio One Professional. Includes Full Concert score for orchestra.




synthestration.com





"Born To Protect" by Benny Oschmann is an official demo for Orchestral Tools' epically powerful sample library - Metropolis Ark 1.
Benny has once again been kind enough to offer his project file and fully notated score for your study purposes.

The project is pre-loaded with 62 instances of the SINE player, stock plugins, and EW Spaces II ready for you to hit Play and take full control of the mockup.
If you don't own Spaces II, don't sweat it! Simply replace it with your favorite reverb (my recommended settings are documented in the quickstart guide)

This project file is available for three different DAWs:

*Cubase Pro*
*Logic Pro, *and
*Studio One Professional *(a first for synthestration.com!)
If you don't own any of those DAWs but would love to get your hands on the MIDI, we've got you covered. There is a "MIDI File and Score" option that not only includes the MIDI file and PDF score, but also all of the audio STEMs from the project, allowing you to load them up in your own DAW of choice and be able to follow along with the score or MIDI, with mix control over each individual section.















Thanks again to @bennyoschmann not only for his excellent music, but for making such valuable resources available
https://synthestration.com/product/born-to-protect/
(Oh and I've already taken $5 off the price for you. Don't mention it.)


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jul 6, 2021)

I purchased the Metropolis Ark I/II bundle a couple of months ago but haven't yet got around to exploring them much. This presents an ideal opportunity to do so (well... Ark I anyway) and will provide a first-hand insight into a professionally constructed mock-up. Very useful, thanks!


----------



## Evans (Jul 6, 2021)

Orchestral Tools should collaborate with you by offering a discount on the Arks right now.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 6, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Things have been a little quiet in here for a while, so let's change that...
> with the release of a new project file for one of the LOUDest sample libraries in existence - *Metropolis Ark 1!*
> 
> 
> ...



Got it! 
Great demo for Ark 1. I hope Benny wants to publish the "Through the dark woods" demo for Metropolis Ark 2. I have problems running in my old iMac, but I think I will renew the computer soon. 

This is cool to learn!
Could I ask the parameters of Spaces II? I need to replace it with Seventh Heaven or with Cinematic Rooms and guidance will be welcome.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 6, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Got it!
> Great demo for Ark 1. I hope Benny wants to publish the "Through the dark woods" demo for Metropolis Ark 2.


You know, I think he just might! 



emilio_n said:


> I have problems running in my old iMac, but I think I will renew the computer soon.


If you're having trouble playing back all instrument tracks at once, the two main culprits will be the plugins being used (particularly the multiband compressor and normal compressors), and the multiple mic positions that load with the MA1 instruments. You could try disabling some mic positions or plugins to ease the strain on your computer.
Alternatively, since there are audio stems in the project, you could simply disable all of the instrument tracks for a particular section, and then enable that STEM track.
Or of course you could start with the "LITE" version of the project, which opens with all instrument tracks disabled by default, using only the STEMs for audio.


emilio_n said:


> This is cool to learn!
> Could I ask the parameters of Spaces II? I need to replace it with Seventh Heaven or with Cinematic Rooms and guidance will be welcome.


Spaces II is using the "Digital Hollywood hall 2.7s" preset, with pre-delay dialed back to 30ms.
For Seventh heaven, I'd start with the Sandors Hall preset with Mix set to 100% wet, and go from there.
Thanks for your comments Emilio!


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 6, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You know, I think he just might!
> 
> 
> If you're having trouble playing back all instrument tracks at once, the two main culprits will be the plugins being used (particularly the multiband compressor and normal compressors), and the multiple mic positions that load with the MA1 instruments. You could try disabling some mic positions or plugins to ease the strain on your computer.
> ...


Thanks for your detailed explanation!
I am afraid that I will become a Synthrestation-addict!

I will love to see also more projects done with ProjectSAM, with BBCSO and why not with OPUS. Is a great way to see the libraries in action and to learn how the pros compose.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 7, 2021)

This is fantastic. And even just in the first playthrough I picked up a cool technique: how he injects the Horn Rips patch for just one note/interval at measure 41. Totally seamless in the mix, and I would have never thought of using the rips match to fill in like that. Awesome stuff!

Post more, and it will be another insta-buy from me!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 7, 2021)

Awesome to see this is back! Especially the cross-DAW approach. I don’t have MA1 so hoping a BBCSO or Opus project is coming soon.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Awesome to see this is back! Especially the cross-DAW approach. I don’t have MA1 so hoping a BBCSO or Opus project is coming soon.


Yes, I would also love it if Benny allowed his piece for OPUS to be used for this. I'm very interested to see how he used the orchestrator. It is a lot more complicated than The Orchestra. I need to find out if anyone has posted any tutorials since the last time I checked. 

And thank you @Jdiggity1 for making these available. I learn a lot from them.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 26, 2021)

https://synthestration.com/product/through-the-dark-woods/ (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/10-ttdw_youtube-thumbnail-png.53862/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/52/52649-d9202bb9d1a30917b4d6e4379799ed14.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="10. TTDW_Youtube Thumbnail.png"
title="10. TTDW_Youtube Thumbnail.png"
width="534" height="300" />
</a>)

https://synthestration.com/product/through-the-dark-woods/ (<b><span style="font-size: 22px">THROUGH THE DARK WOODS - by Benny Oschmann</span></b>)
Made with Metropolis Ark II for Cubase, Logic, and Studio One Professional


As the logical sequel to our previous release "Born To Protect" for Metropolis Ark 1, I present to you a mockup study kit made for Metropolis Ark 2!

Using Metropolis Ark 2 *exclusively *for the instruments, and stock plugins *exclusively *for the mix production, all you need to crack open this project and dive in to the nitty-gritties is your DAW!
We've provided the fully loaded and mix-ready projects for Cubase Pro, Logic Pro, and Studio One Pro already, but there's also a MIDI + Score + STEMs option for those of you using a different option (such as Reaper). 

Here's the piece exported directly from the Cubase project:

View attachment Benny Oschmann_Through the Dark Woods_Cubase export.mp3


As per usual, the full kit comes with:

*Project fil*e with all instruments loaded and plugins enabled, ready for you to hit play!
A "*LITE*" *project file* with all instrument tracks disabled by default
A Full *Orchestral Concert Score* (orchestrated by Benny Oschmann)
Some "light reading" including a *Quickstart Guide,* and as a recent addition...
a *Track List*, outlining which instruments were used, their panning, send levels, and output routing. (particularly useful for those who want to rebuild the project from scratch!)
Project files contain all of the MIDI used in the piece, as well as audio STEMs for each orchestral group: Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, Percussion, Keys & Harp, Choir.
The STEMs are particularly helpful if you do not own Metropolis Ark 2, as they allow you to still follow along with the MIDI and break it down section by section.

Make the most of the introductory price of $24 until August 8th, or bundle with Born To Protect (for Metropolis Ark 1) for and extra 15% off EACH product at checkout! 
Previous owners of Born To Protect will also get an extra discount on top of introductory pricing to match the bundle discount (must be logged in!)













Available from: https://synthestration.com/product/through-the-dark-woods/


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 26, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Previous owners of Born To Protect will also get an extra discount on top of introductory pricing to match the bundle discount (must be logged in!)


Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Markastellor (Jul 29, 2021)

I have to say, these are some of the best scores I've ever heard, from any source.


----------



## Roger Bremen (Oct 11, 2021)

Any plans for a project that includes a Spitfire library? I'd be interested in your process for their orchestral/string sounds.


----------



## Gil (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello,

Just saw on the F.A.Q. pages that at least 2 projects (Eastwest Template and Beyond the Storm) are going to be ported to OPUS (ho yeah!): @Jdiggity1 would you mind share with us a status of advancement on these projects please?

Thank you!
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Roger Bremen said:


> Any plans for a project that includes a Spitfire library? I'd be interested in your process for their orchestral/string sounds.


Hi Roger, Yes! In fact my next project will be focused on using BBCSO.



Gil said:


> Just saw on the F.A.Q. pages that at least 2 projects (Eastwest Template and Beyond the Storm) are going to be ported to OPUS (ho yeah!): @Jdiggity1 would you mind share with us a status of advancement on these projects please?


Hi Gil, apologies that this process has taken so long.
The plan was to wait until both projects had been updated and to release them at the same time. However, our resident Eastwest guru Ryan Thomas found himself suddenly in high demand (I'm sure you've seen him making excellent videos for eastwest and 8dio) that has made it difficult to add the finishing touches to his template update.
A little note from Ryan about that here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...and-hollywood-orchestrator.92930/post-4920282

The NEW plan, is for me to update and release a new version of Beyond The Storm once I have finished my current BBCSO project. This will most likely be before Christmas.
Sorry that the answer couldn't be more concrete at this stage!


----------



## Gil (Nov 22, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The NEW plan, is for me to update and release a new version of Beyond The Storm once I have finished my current BBCSO project. This will most likely be before Christmas.


Hello,
Thanks for your detailed answer @Jdiggity1!
Could we assume/hope that the Eastwest Template project is still in the process of an updated version (even sometimes next year)? 
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your detailed answer @Jdiggity1!
> Could we assume/hope that the Eastwest Template project is still in the process of an updated version (even sometimes next year)?
> Best regards,
> Gil.


Yes. At the very least, the current template/project will simply be ported across to use OPUS instead of PLAY (free for existing owners).


----------



## Breaker (Nov 22, 2021)

Is the Ark bundle discount not working on purpose with the black friday sale going on?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2021)

I would be interested in the bundle too!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Breaker said:


> Is the Ark bundle discount not working on purpose with the black friday sale going on?





Crowe said:


> I would be interested in the bundle too!


Apologies. Since the current sale exceeds any other discount options (including the bundle discounts), it is the only active discount. 25% off across the whole range.


Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I would love a version with more use of the microphone positions. For example add the Surround mics and use that as natural reverb instead of adding EW Spaces II. It would sound more real, I think. But I guess it would be quite a bit of work. You’d basically have to start all over again, right?


The use of mic positions is certainly something I'm making use of in the upcoming BBCSO project, but with regards to Beyond The Storm, that was _originally _released as Hollywood Orchestra Gold only, as it was made to be accessible to all composer cloud subscribers, as a way of showcasing what's possible on a limited budget and trying to get the most out of the cheaper option (Gold only, no paid plugins, etc).
To be honest, the various mic positions were actually never something I got much use out of in my personal work. Certainly I'd use a vintage mic for the strings on occasion, or introduce some close mic for the percussion, but overall I guess I didn't feel like I actually had much to offer in that area.
However, implementing a new mic mix for the Diamond edition might be something I explore when updating the project to use OPUS. 
The surround mics might help with creating some natural depth, but from memory they're not really a substitute for reverb, as they don't introduce much of a tail (it's not a very large space they were recorded in).
Now that you've brought it up, I think I'll have to do a multi-mic mix just for my own curiosity!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Apologies. Since the current sale exceeds any other discount options (including the bundle discounts), it is the only active discount. 25% off across the whole range.


It's ok! A little more research showed that the M-Ark templates are for Sine so that's not gonna work for me anyway. I'll be picking up the EWHO one instead ^^.


----------



## widescreen (Nov 23, 2021)

Now that you are heading into Studio One as well (which brought me onto the track) I would like to add a few wishes concerning libraries as I do own quite many but nearly none of the used so far (only The Orchestra 2 but no S1 version for that today ). As I read you are doing BBCSO next I thought "Oh, no!" Although I understand that this is an obvious decision.

If you would use any of these in your following projects I would be a glad customer of surely more than 1 result. I only excerpt the ones that would fit to your existing concept reasonably (no experimental/too special ones).
(ordered by alphabet)

- 8Dio Century Series, Epic Ensembles, Legion Series, Choirs
- Audiobro (Genesis/Modern Scoring Strings/Brass)
- Best Service Emotional Series
- Cinesamples (nearly the whole lineup except strings)
- Cinematic Studio Series
- Embertone Intimate Strings + Joshua Bell Violin
- Musical Sampling Adventure/Trailer Series
- ProjectSam Symphobia Series
- Spitfire Studio Series
- Strezov (nearly the whole lineup)
- Westwood Untamed Series
- Zero-G Ethera Gold

I think there would be many more people here interested in your mockup files then, if you cover only a few of the above libraries next. 

Perhaps you do a poll to see which is mostly demanded?


----------



## Rtomproductions (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh hey, I heard a rumor that the new OPUS version of the EW Logic template complete with revised orchestration, mix, and articulation sets was finished last night around 1am


----------



## Gil (Nov 23, 2021)

Rtomproductions said:


> Oh hey, I heard a rumor that the new OPUS version of the EW Logic template complete with revised orchestration, mix, and articulation sets was finished last night around 1am


Hello Ryan,
So why isn't it on the store yet? 
More seriously, thank you, can't wait to try it!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Rtomproductions (Nov 23, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello Ryan,
> So why isn't it on the store yet?
> More seriously, thank you, can't wait to try it!
> Regards,
> Gil.


Jdiggity is still doing some QC checks on it; gotta make sure the articulation sets are working correctly.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Rtomproductions said:


> Jdiggity is still doing some QC checks on it; gotta make sure the articulation sets are working correctly.


Articulation sets are working as expected. Quality control tests: PASSED
(oh and it's online now... --> *https://synthestration.com/product/rt-eastwest-template/*)

*EASTWEST TEMPLATE BY RYAN THOMAS - OPUS UPDATE*






A note from Ryan about the update:

"_The new EW Opus engine represents a vast improvement over Play, but many of the tracks needed to be re-tooled in order to account for the new (and improved) scripting in many of the instruments. Some of the improvements in this template include:

- Each keyswitch patch now utilizes articulation sets, which are generally faster and more user friendly than manually key switching various articulations 
- The mix has been slightly modified
- The orchestration has been slightly modified
- All tracks are now contained within folders/stacks
- *All* instances of Play have been replaced with Opus

Besides that, I have tried to retain the core of the original piece..._"​
If you already own the PLAY version of the RT Eastwest Template, you now own the OPUS version too, free of charge. Just re-download your files and it'll be in there!
Both the PLAY and the OPUS versions will be included in all future purchases.

There is also a "Disabled" version of the OPUS project. This is perfect for if your machine is not powerful enough to handle the full project file, as it lets you load the instruments as you see fit, without overloading your system.

To use the project as a template for your own productions, simply delete all of the MIDI and tempo information, and you'll be good to go!

The project comes "pre-mixed", routed, and configured with Ryan's choice of stock plugins and processing, as well as EW Spaces II for reverb.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 6, 2021)

Just picked this up, and it is a fantastic template! I have always struggled with constantly trying to find the right balance and organization for my template, and I find it became a tedious task that got in the way of me actually working on music at times. This is a super well balanced template, and a great building block to expand from. One thing I did add right away was a folder with record armed tracks for stem printing, but that was pretty much it! The patch choices in each section cover pretty much everything you would need 90% of the time. I am running it on a 2018 Mac Mini with 3.2 ghz 6 core i7, 64 gb of ram, running samples from 2tb external Samsung T5 SSD, on Big Sur 11.2.3, and was able to playback the included demo track with pretty much no issue, load time was around 1 minute or so. 

Great template!! Thank you for making it available for purchase


----------



## aeliron (Feb 8, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> LATEST UPDATE: The Eastwest Template for Logic by Ryan Thomas is now updated for OPUS!
> 
> =====================
> 
> ...


Hi, Ryan, 

I got the RT EW template, but I don't have Spaces ... could you let me know what are the various reverb settings you used? Thanks for making these!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 8, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Hi, Ryan,
> 
> I got the RT EW template, but I don't have Spaces ... could you let me know what are the various reverb settings you used? Thanks for making these!


Hi aeliron,

I've sent you the reverb settings in a private message.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 8, 2022)

Interesting... I have HWO-Opus and Spaces II, but not the other libraries. Can I use the Template for just those, then delete or replace the others with libraries I do have?


----------



## aeliron (Feb 9, 2022)

BassClef said:


> Interesting... I have HWO-Opus and Spaces II, but not the other libraries. Can I use the Template for just those, then delete or replace the others with libraries I do have?


Yeah, you can just change the instrument plugin to your own. I didn't have those either. Not sure what some of those sound like, though.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 16, 2022)

I have HOOPUS and was about to start setting up a template

Does this template basically create a track for every instrument and articulation from HOOPUS?


----------



## aeliron (Apr 16, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I have HOOPUS and was about to start setting up a template
> 
> Does this template basically create a track for every instrument and articulation from HOOPUS?


Not every articulation; he tends to have separate tracks for legatos and shorts, though.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 16, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I have HOOPUS and was about to start setting up a template
> 
> Does this template basically create a track for every instrument and articulation from HOOPUS?



Aeliron is correct. Much like the other projects on the site, the Eastwest Template is like a "contextual" template - essentially what the composer (Ryan Thomas) deemed important for the piece of music it was designed around.
HOWEVER, there are still other commonly used articulations present, even if they weren't used in the music itself, and almost all articulations are in fact available in the form of keyswitches/articulation sets. In his walkthrough video, Ryan describes it as a versatile template.

The screenshots on the website show the track list you can expect, but what you don't see, are all of the articulations available in the keyswitch ("KS") tracks.
For example, there is a single track for "Violin KS", but that one track is set up for the following articulations:
Sus MAX​Sus Marc LITE​Leg Slur MAX​Staccatissimo​Stac On Bow​Marc Shrt​Detache​Bartok Pizz​Col Legno​Pizzicato​Ricochet​Spiccato​Staccato​Stac Slur​Measured Tremolo​Repetitions​Tremolo​Trill HT/WT​Slur Runs​Spic Runs​8va Run Up Dn​Maj Run Up Dn​Min Run Up Dn​WT Run Up Dn​Legato Bowchange MAX​Legato Portamento MAX​StacSl Leg BC + Slur + Port MAX​​Not all of these articulations are loaded into RAM by default, but they are ready to be enabled/disabled in the OPUS plugin, depending on what you need at the time, and all hooked up to keyswitches and articulation sets for easy articulation management.
The same applies to the other String families, trumpets, french horns, and all the major food groups available.

This template utilizes instruments from 16 different libraries included with Composer Cloud, so it was important to be selective and not overload the template with too much "fluff", but as far as the orchestra goes, it's very well-rounded.



Spoiler: Libraries used



Hollywood Strings / Hollywood Brass / Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds / Hollywood Orchestral Percussion / Hollywood Harp / QL Pianos / EWQL Symphonic Orchestra / Hollywood Choirs / EWQL Symphonic Choirs / Goliath / Ra / Silk / Stormdrum 2 / Stormdrum 3


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 16, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Aeliron is correct. Much like the other projects on the site, the Eastwest Template is like a "contextual" template - essentially what the composer (Ryan Thomas) deemed important for the piece of music it was designed around.
> HOWEVER, there are still other commonly used articulations present, even if they weren't used in the music itself, and almost all articulations are in fact available in the form of keyswitches/articulation sets. In his walkthrough video, Ryan describes it as a versatile template.
> 
> The screenshots on the website show the track list you can expect, but what you don't see, are all of the articulations available in the keyswitch ("KS") tracks.
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response - I think I will probably download it as I can then have a starting point and tailor it to my needs

Although, I wonder how my computer will handle all those instances of Opus


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 16, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Thank you for the detailed response - I think I will probably download it as I can then have a starting point and tailor it to my needs
> 
> Although, I wonder how my computer will handle all those instances of Opus


It can be pretty hefty for some "non-workstation" systems like laptops or mac minis, so we've included a fully disabled version that lets you enable only the tracks that you need. It's much quicker to get started with that, as you don't need to wait for all the tracks to load, etc.
Also, each track will load two mic positions by default - Close + Main. So, feel free to turn off the close mics to gain some extra headroom.
Finally, there are some stock mastering plugins that can also free up some resources when disabled.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 16, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> It can be pretty hefty for some "non-workstation" systems like laptops or mac minis, so we've included a fully disabled version that lets you enable only the tracks that you need. It's much quicker to get started with that, as you don't need to wait for all the tracks to load, etc.
> Also, each track will load two mic positions by default - Close + Main. So, feel free to turn off the close mics to gain some extra headroom.
> Finally, there are some stock mastering plugins that can also free up some resources when disabled.


Thanks - I just got a new MacBook Pro 16" M1Max with 64GB unified RAM

Additionally, I do not do any mixing or mastering so I would remove all extra plugins since I keep everything raw


----------



## Mark Stothard (Apr 17, 2022)

I might of missed it, but are there/will there be opus versions of these for Cubase?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 19, 2022)

Mark Stothard said:


> I might of missed it, but are there/will there be opus versions of these for Cubase?


There isn't a Cubase version of the RT template due any time soon, though it IS on the to-do list.

However, Beyond The Storm is currently undergoing an OPUS facelift, which will include a few slight changes including plugin choice (getting rid of the 3rd party options), as well as updating the track layout to include more tracks - preconfigured with expression maps where necessary - to feel more like a complete template, as opposed to limiting the tracks to only what was used in the piece of music itself.
Depending how complex this update is, it might also see a Logic/Studio One release.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Apr 19, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> There isn't a Cubase version of the RT template due any time soon, though it IS on the to-do list.
> 
> However, Beyond The Storm is currently undergoing an OPUS facelift, which will include a few slight changes including plugin choice (getting rid of the 3rd party options), as well as updating the track layout to include more tracks - preconfigured with expression maps where necessary - to feel more like a complete template, as opposed to limiting the tracks to only what was used in the piece of music itself.
> Depending how complex this update is, it might also see a Logic/Studio One release.


Thanks very much


----------



## AlainTH (Apr 24, 2022)

it seems Beyond the Storm is not compatible with OPUS today?


----------



## jneebz (Apr 24, 2022)

So I don’t see any versions available for Cubase? It’s not an option in the “choose your DAW” dialog box…sorry if I missed something!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 24, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> it seems Beyond the Storm is not compatible with OPUS today?


That is correct, though I'm currently working on an OPUS update that will be free for all existing customers.


jneebz said:


> So I don’t see any versions available for Cubase? It’s not an option in the “choose your DAW” dialog box…sorry if I missed something!


Are you referring to the RT Eastwest Template? As stated at the top of this page, there is no Cubase version currently available for that, though it's on the to-do list. All other products should have a Cubase option.


----------



## jneebz (Apr 24, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That is correct, though I'm currently working on an OPUS update that will be free for all existing customers.
> 
> Are you referring to the RT Eastwest Template? As stated at the top of this page, there is no Cubase version currently available for that, though it's on the to-do list. All other products should have a Cubase option.


Ah, OK I just followed the wrong link apparently. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Gil (Aug 27, 2022)

SyMTiK said:


> I am running it on a 2018 Mac Mini with 3.2 ghz 6 core i7, 64 gb of ram, running samples from 2tb external Samsung T5 SSD, on Big Sur 11.2.3, and was able to playback the included demo track with pretty much no issue, load time was around 1 minute or so.


Hello,
I own a iMac 5k (end 2014) 4GHz Intel quad core with 32Gb of RAM using macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 and Logic Pro 10.7.4 and using the template RT EW TEMPLATE--OPUS EDITION (DISABLED).
Samples are on a Samsung SSD 860 QVO 2.5 in USB-3 inside a USB 3.1 enclosure.

Logic Pro displays a "System Overload" error (see screenshot) when enabling only strings and playing.

All the effects in LONG VERBS bus and Stereo Out have been disabled.
I just enabled strings (mics close and main remain enabled).
Logic Pro audio preferences are joined as an image with this post.

Any idea @Jdiggity1 or @Rtomproductions?  Do I have to change my computer (MacStudio with 64 Gb of Ram)? 32 Gb Ram would be definitely not enough (seems that strings only take more than 34 Gb (see screenshot))?

Thanks for your help!

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> I own a iMac 5k (end 2014) 4GHz Intel quad core with 32Gb of RAM using macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 and Logic Pro 10.7.4 and using the template RT EW TEMPLATE--OPUS EDITION (DISABLED).
> Samples are on a Samsung SSD 860 QVO 2.5 in USB-3 inside a USB 3.1 enclosure.
> 
> ...


Hi Gil,

Firstly, thanks for giving the template a go!
As a comparison, I'm able to load and play back the whole project error-free on a 2018 Intel Mac Mini (3.2GHz 6-core i7, 64GB ram, external usb3 drive for samples) using core audio, but I personally do not have another machine for testing.

Unfortunately, I suspect it comes down to the CPU in your machine not being quite up to the task of handling a multi-mic Hollywood Strings setup in OPUS.

However, a few changes you can make to your Audio settings to make sure you're getting the most out of them (these are my default settings):
- Set your* Processing Threads *to the highest available value
- Set your *Process Buffer Range* to Large
- Set your *Summing *to "Standard Precision (32 Bit)"

Inside OPUS, you can check your Audio Engine settings, but I don't know how much of a difference they make when being used inside a DAW. For reference, I have all of the switches set to OFF, and Voice Render Threads set to Medium.

In the "Audio Drives" tab of OPUS, setting your samples drive to "Harddrive" will actually take a bit of the strain off your CPU, in exchange for using more RAM. Could be worth a try, while you work out the best settings for your system.

Ultimately, I believe the biggest benefit is going to come from turning off one of the mic positions for each instance of OPUS (i would disable the close mic), as that will HALVE the amount of processing required for that instance.

And remember, once you confirm that you can achieve a reliable playback, you can *purge *all instances of OPUS by clicking the "three dots" menu above your instruments list. This will essentially "empty" your RAM and then re-fill it with only the necessary samples during playback.
Purging is often necessary for machines with limited RAM.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 31, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> it seems Beyond the Storm is not compatible with OPUS today?





Mark Stothard said:


> I might of missed it, but are there/will there be opus versions of these for Cubase?


Firstly, happy new year! (how did that happen??)
Sorry for the lateness, but the *Beyond The Storm* product has now been updated for OPUS!







If you already own Beyond The Storm, you get the OPUS update for free. Just download it again from your account's downloads section, and if I set it up correctly, you should receive the new files. Hooray!

There are a number of differences (improvements!) with the OPUS version when compared to the PLAY version. I will eventually make a video about this, but the brief overview is as follows:

- No need for 3rd-party plugins (apart from the Spaces II reverb)
- Much simpler mix approach (less plugins, no automation, easier to use like a template)
- Sounds better! (Final mix leans towards a more realistic score, as opposed to an over-hyped epic track)
- No longer uses Retrologue or any synth tracks. Arrangement is now 100% Hollywood Orchestra
- Track list follows a more consistent approach to articulations
- Composition/orchestration was refined
- More info added to the manual, including a complete list of Mic Mixer settings used for each OPUS instrument, as well as reverb settings for each reverb plugin loaded

Note that the product page still shows the video from the old PLAY version, but the audio player has been updated with the OPUS mix.
Speaking of which, here is the final result of this template, using only Composer Cloud + stock plugins!

View attachment Beyond-The-Storm_OPUS.mp3


Software requirements:
- Cubase Pro 11 (or higher)
- Composer Cloud Plus (+)

Products used from Composer Cloud Plus:
- Hollywood Orchestra (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion)
- Hollywood Choirs
- Hollywood Solo Harp
- Spaces II


----------



## Crevalation (Dec 31, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Firstly, happy new year! (how did that happen??)
> Sorry for the lateness, but the *Beyond The Storm* product has now been updated for OPUS!
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic....a great New Year's gift!


----------



## AlainTH (Jan 1, 2023)

button pushed...


----------



## maximuss (Jan 1, 2023)

This is brilliant!


----------



## robcs (Jan 1, 2023)

SOrry if I've missed it somewhere, but when does the Holiday sale end?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 1, 2023)

robcs said:


> SOrry if I've missed it somewhere, but when does the Holiday sale end?


To be honest, it was meant to end on Jan 1st. But since I revived this thread for the Beyond The Storm update, I figured I'd let it run a little longer.
I'll leave the sale running until the end of this week


----------



## Crevalation (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi @Jdiggity1 , is it possible if you would consider doing a Studio One version for the OPUS "Beyond The Storm"? It will be highly well-received for many ( and there are lots!) of us who are using Studio One.
Or if there you considering doing another new piece with OPUS, please consider doing a Studio One version.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Crevalation said:


> Hi @Jdiggity1 , is it possible if you would consider doing a Studio One version for the OPUS "Beyond The Storm"? It will be highly well-received for many ( and there are lots!) of us who are using Studio One.
> Or if there you considering doing another new piece with OPUS, please consider doing a Studio One version.


The previous version of Beyond The Storm was near-impossible to translate properly to other DAWs. The way I've set up the new OPUS version _should _make it easier, but I won't go making any promises yet!
I'll certainly look into it though, as I often get requests for other DAW versions for this one.
To be perfectly honest, I'd be looking at providing a Logic version first (as I own that DAW, and it gets requested the most. I don't currently own Studio One), and then if that's successful, I'll go ahead with a Studio One version too.
Fair warning though, I have my first child due within the next couple of weeks, so it might not come as quickly as you'd be hoping!


----------



## Crevalation (Jan 2, 2023)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The previous version of Beyond The Storm was near-impossible to translate properly to other DAWs. The way I've set up the new OPUS version _should _make it easier, but I won't go making any promises yet!
> I'll certainly look into it though, as I often get requests for other DAW versions for this one.
> To be perfectly honest, I'd be looking at providing a Logic version first (as I own that DAW, and it gets requested the most. I don't currently own Studio One), and then if that's successful, I'll go ahead with a Studio One version too.
> Fair warning though, I have my first child due within the next couple of weeks, so it might not come as quickly as you'd be hoping!


Thanks for considering it 👍. Good luck and all the very best with the arrival of your first child!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 3, 2023)

@Jdiggity1 Does the EW Opus for Logic Pro template include track delays?

Thank you


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 5, 2023)

I just purchased the Synthestration for EW Opus Logic Pro

I do not have composer cloud, just the purchased copy of EW HOOPUS

Opus and all the HOOPUS libraries are up to date

However, the Synthestration mock-up will not play any of the Orchestral Percussion, here is an example of the error I receive:






As I stated, I have HOOPUS installed and up to date, is anyone running into this issue that the Synthestration mock-up will not play Orchestral Percussion instruments despite those instruments being installed?

HOOPUS works completely fine in all my other projects

Thank you and be well


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 5, 2023)

MusiquedeReve said:


> I just purchased the Synthestration for EW Opus Logic Pro
> 
> I do not have composer cloud, just the purchased copy of EW HOOPUS
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for purchasing the *Eastwest Template by Ryan Thomas**.*
That template uses a number of libraries other than Hollywood Orchestra. The percussion tracks are made up of three different products: Hollywood Orchestral Percussion, Symphonic Orchestra, and Goliath. The tambourines track in your screenshot requires Goliath.
In order for the full template to load and play back, you will need the following libraries installed:
Hollywood Strings / Hollywood Brass / Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds / Hollywood Orchestral Percussion / Hollywood Harp / QL Pianos / EWQL Symphonic Orchestra / Hollywood Choirs / EWQL Symphonic Choirs / Goliath / Ra / Silk / Stormdrum 2 / Stormdrum 3​The percussion tracks should indicate which library is needed in the track title. The tracks ending in "(HOP)" are the ones using Hollywood Orchestral Percussion.


----------

